
Ask HN: How do I get started with NVDLA? - nifty01
The objective is to build an in-house deep&#x2F;machine learning architecture for my team. I came across NVDLA on HN, but I am not sure how to get started with this even after reading the docs. My primary question is what do I need to buy and put together? Please feel free to direct me to resources I can read further.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;nvdla.org&#x2F;index.html
======
PaulHoule
You are planning to make custom hardware or custom models? What sort of thing
to you want to get machines to learn? Where are you getting training data
from?

~~~
nifty01
Planning on making custom hardware and models. Our team is using ml/deep
learning for a number of different projects, including predictive analysis,
forecasting, and other applications. We get training data from our various
platforms. My team belongs to a multi-national company with a lot of different
product lines, but our R&D division is a small unit. I like NVDLA because it
is mentioned as being modular and scalable.

